# Formular sendet nicht?



## ToXiC24 (8. Januar 2004)

Hi,
ich habe ein Formular in html geschrieben und mit einer PHP sendedatei versehen. Das PHP geht einwandfrei, aber das HTML dokumend sendet nicht ab. Ich habe schon den ganzen Code durchsucht, aber keinen fehler gefunden. Vielleicht wisst ihr woran es liegt?

Vielen Dank im Voraus

MfG
GUMTech


----------



## Andreas Dunstheimer (8. Januar 2004)

Hi,

poste doch mal, den HTML-Code von Deinem Formular, dann finden wir auch vielleicht etwas 


Dunsti


----------



## Eiszwerg (8. Januar 2004)

Habe mir gerade mal den Code der Formularseite angeschaut. 
Mir fiel folgende Zeile auf:


```
<form accept-charset="UTF-8" action="http://www.gumtech.net:80/tinc" method="post" class="body">
```

Ich bin mir nicht sicher, aber ich würde sagen, hinter  ...:80/tinc fehlt noch eine Angabe. Irgendetwas, womit das Formular verarbeitet werden kann.
Prüfe den Punkt doch einmal nach.

Gruss
Eiszwerg


----------

